# splilo cf breeding



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

5 years ago when I started collecting pirhana, cf's were called"purple diamond", red throat, etc. . I picked up a few , grew up a few, and along the way a funny thing happened a couple of times. I would wake up to my cf's having jumped their
dividers. They would be swimming next to reds , just hanging out! This always sparked an interest, but back then I could'nt reliably get a solid group together. I eventually got out of the hobby. Lost 2 nice 6inch cf's in "the expensive heater incident" just last year! Well , now w/ more money,space, and more fish I would love to try breeding them. I've seen people get them together , and they would be
shy/nervous , and generally be a waste. Anyone trying splilo cf breeding? It's been
done in larger public aquariums, just not smaller home aquaria, right?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a success in a 90 gallon last May. I am trying again, and documenting everything. I started with my fish in a small tank with a divider and minimal filtration. Bi-weekly water changes. Them moved to the 90 gallon with canister filter and spray bars. Then daily water changes, and lot's of plants. My ex left me then, and killed some fish, so I lost everything. I still got the pair and 2 more. They are back in the 90 with spray bars again. The extra fish, have heighthened aggression beyond compare. But nothing life threagthing. I watch closly and feed reall heavy. I can post some pics Tomorrow if you want to see them.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, this has been the one I have wanted to play with 5 years ago. I just started back 2 months ago, had to get the 16inch rhom first. Now that I've calmed down
I'm gathering up my new specimens! The small pirayas and terns are coming next week, 12 each at 1-2inches, 20 shoal of caribe next. Then the cf's! I have one fish
6inch, one maybe 7inch, one young at 4inch. I lost 2 6inch last year due to overheating, really sucked! In a few weeks I'll start purchasing fish for a 150gallon, did you grow out young to get your fish, or purchase adults? Where from? Most important , any fry/little ones?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't know if I am going about it the easy way. I wanted to breed serrasalmus species. No one could help me. Those who bred them just said good luck keeping them together. It appears small to larger tank has given some repeatable success in my home. But I know the others don't use that technique. I found something that worked and stuck with it. It's not an uncommon breeding method. Tetras are bread that way.

I purchased my Red throated pair from a store no longer in existence. I got 2 more from Ash the fishcatcher. All mine were purchased as adults. No success with them yet. They have only been together for about 2 weeks now. They are tolerating each other, but no pre-spawn yet. Just a sinister stare and charge for a piece of fin.

Since I know for a fact there is a pair that can breed under those conditions, I choose to keep the fish together. But the aggression is unreal!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a friend that has bred spilo cf's and his method was always clean water...nothing more. Make the fish comfortable, make sure you have a male/female tank, and keep the water clean....


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Wow!!! Fascinating. GG&#8230; Do you have any other input? I am curious to how they laid their eggs?? Did they dig in the gravel, spawning material, water sprite, Java moss, or other method? There is very little information on line about them breeding in captivity. I find the work of others fascinating. Perhaps my methods are over kill.

Water sprites are mentioned on line. Mine laid theirs in green horsehair fibers with a peat core.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, GG, any extra info. ? I'm not interested in breeding secrets, been breeding reds for 3 years, I have a few ideas/opinions. I just could'nt get the fish in 1999/2000. Now that I can I get fish, and have tank space, I really want to try. I've seen my cf's swim with reds a couple of times in 2002, so I saw shoaling potential then! I just would love to know tank size, was group raised together from young, number of fish in shoal. Just some simple info to get started. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I really dont have any other info...I never asked him much about it other than "anything special you did?" and his reply was "nope...clean water and a comfortable tank" Ask Serrapygo, he is a friend of his and from what I know just has a nack for breeding these fish. This was a few years ago when he was breeding spilos and spilo cf's.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I feel compelled to clear my inaccuracy. Jim is a person who owned petshop Called piranha cove. He did give me some sound advice in breeding piranhas. He in formed me of methods to breed reds. They worked. There we tweaked to my wants and needs but worked. Frank I did once post you are one of the most helpful people I met in the piranhas identification, and where to find information.

I was refering to my first year in the hobby. Every told me tremendous lies. It was a source of income, and viewed me a a competitor. I told them I only want to breed a species a few time and tackle another. They probably didn't belive me. But my breeding shows, that was my desire.

I never meant to dis-credit those that have been helpful.

THere were also those here who helped me incubate fry in a hospital tank. ThanX to all the gave sound advice. Those who decieve me and led me down a bad path.

Kiss my


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Here is my plan , and what I know from research. I have a 150gallon(48x24x30),
opening up soon, and already have 2 cf's large enough to use. I also have a 4 incher, but won't risk him until he gets bigger. I'm in the works to get 1 more 
monday, and will search for more. From previous posts and pictures, George from
Shark Aquarium shed some light. He reccomends more than 6 fish, larger than 4inches, and adding in reds to"mix it up". I have a few reds around 5-6inches I'm
ready to mix in, they are leftovers from last spawn and getting in the way!I'll start
the tank in about three weeks, work permitting! Thanks for info, might contact
Serrapygo for help finding info on breeder.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> I feel compelled to clear my inaccuracy. Jim is a person who owned petshop Called piranha cove. He did give me some sound advice in breeding piranhas. He in formed me of methods to breed reds. They worked. There we tweaked to my wants and needs but worked. Frank I did once post you are one of the most helpful people I met in the piranhas identification, and where to find information.


you felt "compelled" after Frank brought out that Jim Smith had given you first hand info on breeding caribes in another thread. Let's try to be honest with everyone


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Let's not derail the thread and stick within the topic fellas.

Regarding S. altispinis (spilo cf), I'm of the opinion this fish was misidentified as S. spilopleura. I'll see if I can scan in the original breeding pair photo and see if you all agree with my assessment.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've always been unsure of these photographs from the TFH book on the breeding pair of piranas purported to be S. spilopleura. The offspring does not have the classic midband line common for S. spilopleura and S. maculatus. Its been my opinion for many years these fish are likely S. altispinis. But then I could also be very wrong as the authorities of that time said differently.

Any opinions?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Here is a link with picture of the pair that breed 7 months ago. Please disregard the topic.

My breeding pair

I am uncertain of the actual differences of SpiloCF and S. Altispinis. If there is success again I will get you some fish Frank. Perhaps there are some differences in the Hollowtype. Well just feel free to cut an examine.

As of now I am confused. I added 2 more to attempt creating a shoal. As the temperature increases so does the violence. Never before have I experienced such aggression between fish. Endless possiblities why. My thoughts are battle for pecking order. Perhaps I have 3 males and 1 female.

I don't know if many have attempted shoaling spiloCF. but any additional ideas of why the outbreak in violence will be appreciated. 2 worked beautiful in a 90 gallon. 4 is terrible. I may remove the 2 new ones and get back to just the pair in the tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I am uncertain of the actual differences of SpiloCF and S. Altispinis. If there is success again I will get you some fish Frank. Perhaps there are some differences in the Hollowtype. Well just feel free to cut an examine.


OPEFE web site has much literature and description for this particular species. Perhaps find some time and give it a read? There is no holotype of SpiloCF since it is a common name. S. altispinis on the otherhand has one and photographs are on the web site. If it were up to me (hobbyists taste) I would rid the name SpiloCF and stick with the original name; red-throated diamond pirana.

BTW the fish photos at the top of your attached thread are the red-throated fish.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll be a little more precise in my question , seeing as splilo cf might not be what I'm thinking about . The fish I have resemble the pictures I've seen "called" 
splilo cf, but the pictures never show the purple tint I see in my fish. I'm after 
fish that show the purple, large reflective scales. From what I'm seeing on the market, with all the names, it's getting confusing! So is there anyone out ther with
a shoal of splios that are of what used to be called red throat diamond pirahna,
the ones that look purple when viewed looking slightly up at the fish? The fish I have are different than the ones serra.collector has had spawn(does that mean any fry lived?). His pictures don't show any purple, or maybe it's the angle. I'm hoping to get one from Pedro at Aquascape, it sounds like one . Will know Wed. or
Thursday . That makes 4 of them , and I'll buy any more I can find, so my shoal is coming!


----------

